# Estrogen related or ibs?



## Jazzmynn12345 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello, everyone,
I really could use some input about this.

I am on estrogen patches and I am supposed to change them twice a week.
But, because I've been on them for years, my doctor told me I could try to wean off of them.
So, I have been changing them every 10 - 12 days with no problem.

I changed it on Sunday night and woke up in my sleep with bad hot/ cold spells and feeling just sick.
The next day, I was still hot and cold, felt moody and my feet and ankles felt swollen like they are retaining fluid.
I also have been having an upset stomach like I could get diarrhea.

Yesterday, I kept getting really hot, but my mood was better.

Last night, my stomach was feeling queasy and I tossed and turned feeling hot/cold.
I still feel like my stomach is upset. I felt like I had to have a bm and got even more hot and cold.

Anyway, it might be worth mentioning that Saturday night we had a birthday party here.
There were lots of snacks that were salty, and I ate cake, leftover pasta and potato salad on and off during the day Sat, Sunday and Monday.

I would like to know if ibs can cause the symptoms of hot/cold, moodiness and happen days after you ate all these foods.

Does it sound more like ibs to you than estrogen related?


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Is this a repeat? I think it's estrogen.


----------



## jolyajones (Feb 26, 2015)

offfff? what is this???


----------

